# Clásico inversor 12V a 220 o 110V. 100W



## tecnicdeso

Buscando por la red encontré este interesante y clásico circuito inversor. Es muy sencillo y simple de entender, y los componente son muy estandares.

Hoy dia se utilizan inversores electrónicos que son mucho mas eficientes, pero tienen el inconveniente de ser muy delicados al trabajar con cargas inductivas o capacitivas, protegiéndose a la mas mínima.

Supongo que este circuito será menos eficiente, pero a nivel experimental merece la pena analizarlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jos1957

Lo que llama la atención es que el circuito carece de ajustes. ¿Cómo se supone que se ajuste la frecuencia de oscilación y la tensión?
De todas maneras no deja de ser interesante para alimentar elementos que no sean tan críticos en cuando a estos dos parámetros. 
Gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Bueno voy a despejar todas las posibles dudas acerca de este curioso circuito.

Para empezar, debo decir que me sorprendió la facilidad del circuito. He realizado varias pruebas para averiguar la forma de onda del oscilador, la frecuencia, estabilidad, todo menos la prueba de carga ya que no dispongo de un transformador adecuado  en potencia para tal fin.

El oscilador es puro y simple, onda cuadrada. Les dejo una imagen de la forma de onda obtenida:

La frecuencia, que es lo que el amigo preguntaba, me ha sorprendido gratamente, 50 Hz exactos, que varian aproximadamente un 5% dependiendo de la alimentación. Para obtener 50 hz hay que alimentar con 12,8 V. Mas o menos la varían. Es un resultado mas que aceptable.

El transformador utilizado en la prueba es 12V -0 - 12V a 220V. 15W

Cuando me haga con un transformador adecuado colocaremos los transistores en su lugar y haremos una prueba de carga para ver el rendimiento y la curva de respuesta de carga.

El consumo en reposo es bastante adecuado, ya que he obtenido unos 0.5 A de consumo en reposo. Debo decir que los resistores de potencia, que son de 10 Ohm me sobrecalentaban mucho y aumentan el consumo de reposo, así que tras unas pruebas los he puesto de 47 Ohm./10W.  El circuito funciona perfectamente y consume mucho menos corriente en reposo.
En la imagen nos aproxima el consumo de una lámpara de 14 W de bajo consumo conectada a la salida del transformador.

El circuito lo tenemos aquí, está hecho en modo prueba total pero sirve para la prueba:

Y la pbc. aquí esta, también un poco cableada a lo bruto, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

sera que se pude variar la frecuencia a 60hz y voltage de 120v   y ampliarle a 4 2n3055


----------



## ppaappoo

Una pregunta, va dos. 
Funciona bien este circuito?
Se podria reemplazar el transformador de salida para obtener 35+35v?, la idea es hacer una fuente de +-35v para el coche y asi alimentar un amplificador de 100w

se bancara 3 de estos amplificadores, 300w?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Mi consejo es que utilices una fuente conmutada, este circuito no va a ser eficiente, aparte de necesitar unos transformadores inmensos.


----------



## eb7ctx

Buenas, este circuito tal como lo tienes montado va de maravilla para alimentar una lampara de bajo consumo de 220 v. 15w para uso en coche


----------



## yorchitos

En el diagrama aparece un condensador de 1MF... dudo que sea de un Mega en realidad, ¿qué valor han usado quienes ya probaron el circuito?. Yo estoy pensando usar uno de 1mF (me parece más factible que sea un mili, aunque sigue siendo un valor no tan común)

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## eb7ctx

yorchitos dijo:
			
		

> En el diagrama aparece un condensador de 1MF... dudo que sea de un Mega en realidad, ¿qué valor han usado quienes ya probaron el circuito?. Yo estoy pensando usar uno de 1mF (me parece más factible que sea un mili, aunque sigue siendo un valor no tan común)
> 
> Gracias de antemano!




Si, es un micro faradio de papel no polarizado, y de al menos 630 voltios CA


----------



## microsistel

Hola, esta bueno el esquema, hay muchos en la red, pero los verdaderamente  escasos son los PWM, o pure sine, alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo, o algun esquema? la verdad que la teoria la se, ya que hay una doble conversion, osea, una DC/DC y luego una DC/AC, la primera conversion, es "simple", pero la segunda esta el tema, usa tecnica PWM, para generar la Senoidal, y alli me gustaria saber bien, como?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12415.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/trabajemos-conseguir-inversor-dc-ac-senoidal-7382/

Este es un variador de frecuencia, pero posee los principios sobre como generar la tensión senoidal

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## microsistel

Perdon, gracias por la recomendación, y mas aun por estar atento...
de todas formas estoy buscando, y no siempre el que busca encuentra.... a lmenos cuando uno lo requiere....

Gracias!


----------



## faisal

amigo disculpa... quiero obtener un voltaje de 110v (AC) a la salida en vez de 220V q le debo cambiar al circuito para q me funcione asi.. ahh y ademas con que corrientes me trabajaria el circuito..
Cierto o falso q este circuito me puede servir para conectarlo ala bateria de mi carro (tomadno en cuenta su amperaje)


----------



## microsistel

Estimado Amigo, por supuesto que sirve para conectarlo a su "carro" (auto, en Argentina), y para que Ud. obtenga 110V a la salida, estimo que debe poner un trnasformador con secundario a 110V en vez de 220V.

Saludos


----------



## faisal

jsjs amigo disculpa mi ceguera, pero donde pongo la tierra de los 12v


----------



## microsistel

Buenas, esta marcado en el circuito, con el simbolo de MASA, se ve claramente.

Saludos


----------



## PhilipTyson

Hola quesiera preguntar cuales son las salidas hacia el Transformador parese que no lo veo en el circuito o que estoy ciego, melas odrian indicar en el diagrama gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

PhilipTyson dijo:


> ...cuales son las salidas hacia el Transformador parese que no lo veo en el circuito o que estoy ciego, melas odrian indicar en el diagrama gracias.


Los pulsos provenientes de los transistores se aplican en los terminales que originalmente eran "Secundarios" del transformador y el punto medio de este bobinado a +Vcc, y la salida de potencia alterna se toma sobre los terminales que originalmente eran el "Primario".


----------



## PhilipTyson

Ahora si me quedo claro Gracias


----------



## ederalejo

hola, necesito ayuda de como funciona la segunda etapa de tu circuito ya que arme el circuito mencionado, pero yo lo probe con un transformador de mas potencia y logre prender un foco de 100 w 

como mencione arriba quisiera que me expliques detalladamente el funcionamiento de la segunda etapa

gracias de antemano.


----------



## karifel

alguien podria decirme si este conversor me serviria para iluminacion con tubos fluorescentes, termocalefactores y/o filtros de acuario???


----------



## pitufin28

hola pregunto este circuito funciona realmente? me canso de probarlo y ni funka ! ni si quiera me da 0.5 volts

se supone que es un operacional con una etapa osciladora pero no pasa nada , todos los componentes ok la placa ok pero no funka.


----------



## Fogonazo

pitufin28 dijo:


> .....se supone que es un operacional con una etapa osciladora pero no pasa nada , todos los componentes ok la placa ok pero no funka.


¿ Y donde esta el operacional ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 25760


----------



## pitufin28

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y donde esta el operacional ?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 25760


Perdon por mi error escribi mal el mensaje. Quise decir que.... se supone que esta operacional? Se compone de una doble etapa osciladora, que es muy simple de realizar...
O sea esta funcionando? 
Yo consigo los 220v de salida en AC; pero tengo mis serias dudas respecto de la potencia de salida...
Cuantos  Amp estas usando en la entrada de 12v?
Muchas gracias, de antemano, y disculpa si me expresé mal. Saludos


----------



## juan martin

hola soy nuevo en este foro, este circuito  se puede usar para audio ? rectificando la salida de 12-0-12 y obteniendo una tension de aprox 15 +15 para un tda 2050 ?  muchas gracias


----------



## Joorchh

Si se podria, peor no es lo mas reocmendable, te conviene un circuito que trabaje a mas alta frecuencia asi de esa forma reducirias el tamaño del transformador y los cap.


----------



## juan martin

si pero yo  rectificaria eso y  me quedaria con una fuente continua, vos crees que la frecuencia de salida tambien va a afectar cuando la rectifico ?


----------



## Fogonazo

juan martin dijo:


> si pero yo  rectificaria eso y  me quedaria con una fuente continua, *vos crees que la frecuencia de salida tambien va a afectar cuando la rectifico* ?


Sip.
La formula para el calculo del capacitor de filtro es:
*C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )* 
*Donde: *
*C:* Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
*I:* es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
*F:* es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
*2 *es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
*Vr:* es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.

Como ves la frecuencia si afecta


----------



## fabricio123

hola tecnicdeso yo arme el circuito pero no pasa nada, aa y en lugar de los bd139 puce dos tip31c por eso sera


----------



## Magu04

Buenos días, necesito armar un inversor quiero saber si en realidad este funciona ya que he probado dos y no funcionan, ademas tengo la duda si puedo usar a la salida un transformador invertido de 110V a 12V, o si debe ser especial de 12V  a 110v. Gracias


----------



## alfonsoj2021

hola amigos aqui les dejo este inversor http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm dice que entrega 100w pero haciendo las modificaciones que muestran en esta pagina se obtienen hasta 500w http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-digitales/534-convertidor-de-12vdc-a-120-vac.html basicamente lo que se hace es cambiar los dos transistores de salida por 4 2sc3858 hace poco compre la tarjeta que venden en esta pagina y arme uno de estos para un amigo.

coloque 4 transistores de salida 2sc3858  usando una bateria de 12v-7ah 
y funciona muy bien


----------



## fabricio123

hola como están arme el circuito de Fogonazo anda pero tengo un problema me larga 160v a su salida todos los cables están bien dimensionados la batería que ocupo es de 12v 10A en buen estado el trafo de salida es de 220v 12+12 5A . lo que se me ocurrió primero fue bobinar el secundario a 9+9v pero sigo teniendo a su salida 160v le agregue dos transistores de potencia mas pero lo mismo aunque cuando le pongo una carga de 40w se cae a 100v y antes caía mas me consume 5A y medios con la carga de 40w así que no me falta tensión en su entrada probé de todo no se que tiene  si me pueden ayudar agradecido es para conectarle un ventilador de 65w


----------



## aquienbuscabas

hola buenas
tengo un amplificador que utiliza una fuente de 220vac a 35+35ac 4A (no se de que cantidad de watt es el trafo (creeria que es de casi 300w pero no se si mis calculos son correctos).
ahora bien... prodria utilizar este circuito para alimentar el trafo con 220vca y que a su salida me de los 35+35v 4A ?


----------



## chandybecker

Si el circuito entra 100 watts, el transformador tendría que soportar 100 watts?
yo tengo un transformador 12-0-12 de 2A que al multiplicar son 48 watts.

El circuito con mi transformador entregara 48 watts o mas de los 100 que entrega tu proyecto?

saludos



aquienbuscabas dijo:


> hola buenas
> tengo un amplificador que utiliza una fuente de 220vac a 35+35ac 4A (no se de que cantidad de watt es el trafo (creeria que es de casi 300w pero no se si mis calculos son correctos).
> ahora bien... prodria utilizar este circuito para alimentar el trafo con 220vca y que a su salida me de los 35+35v 4A ?


Claramente se ve que el trafo es de 280 watts. 35+35x4


----------



## willastro

Hola, no me quedo bien claro que tipo de transformador es el que lleba, yo lo necesito para un aparato que no consume mucho, asique lo ocuparia tal cual sale.

Diganme como debo pedir el transformador en la tienda?????


----------



## willastro

alfonsoj2021 dijo:


> hola amigos aqui les dejo este inversor http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm dice que entrega 100w pero haciendo las modificaciones que muestran en esta pagina se obtienen hasta 500w http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-digitales/534-convertidor-de-12vdc-a-120-vac.html basicamente lo que se hace es cambiar los dos transistores de salida por 4 2sc3858 hace poco compre la tarjeta que venden en esta pagina y arme uno de estos para un amigo.
> 
> coloque 4 transistores de salida 2sc3858  usando una bateria de 12v-7ah
> y funciona muy bien





Funciona alguno de estos inversores??????   tienes por ahi el PCB de este circuito???

otra cosa, nadia se atrebe a comprar uno, abrirlo y copiarlo ????    seria genial, compacto y seguro q funciona o no ?


----------



## Af82

necesito construir un inversor de 12V DC entrada y 110V AC  de salida

necesito construir un inversor de 12V DC entrada y 110V AC  de salida[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fogonazo

Af82 dijo:


> necesito construir un inversor de 12V DC entrada y 110V AC  de salida



Lee nuevamente este post, pero presta atención, verás como se consigue lo que estas buscando.


----------



## pabloqueral

Este inversor se puede utilizar para un amplificador de 70 watts que hice con STK?...reduciendo con otro trafo los 220 de salida a 20+20...


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro, Pablo.

Te hago una pregunta: ¿Para qué vas a pasar de 12Vcc a 220Vac para ira después a +-20Vcc?
Buscá una fuente DC-DC de las que hay en el foro y tenés todo en un solo paso. Tené en cuenta que al hacer todos los pasos que tenés en mente vas a tener un costo económico mayor, y ni hablar del costo en eficiencia.

Andá por el camino más corto, simple, eficiente y barato 

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

El transformador utilizado en la prueba es 12V -0 - 12V a 220V. 15W

Cuando me haga con un transformador adecuado colocaremos los transistores en su lugar y haremos una prueba de carga para ver el rendimiento y la curva de respuesta de carga.

Hola tecnideso felicitaciones por tu aporte
una consulta queria saber cual es el transformador que vas a usar mas que nada los datos de la parte del secundario en qui de que amperaje ba a ser todo el transfo

un favor quisiera saber cuales son las medidas de la placa en mm (molimetros)

Hola tecnideso nose si podrias decirme si estas medidas estan bien para la placa o por lo menos se aproxima al tamaño real


----------



## itomasella

Este circuito puede usarse para alimentar un reproductor de DVD?


----------



## lucasw5

Este circuito entrega 220 v? y 100w? Se pueden conseguir 700w?


----------



## Oak_Sama

Chicos una sola pregunta no me quedo claro si este inversor genera una sinusoide modificada o depurada, en el caso que fuera modificada que filtro activo me recomienda, ojala puedan dar ese dato con su esquema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 25760​
Este esquema genera una onda cuadrada con bordes ligeramente redondeados, bastante lejos de una senoide.


----------



## markitosb

hola  aver  si me pueden ayudar  estoy haciendo un  inversor de 500 watts pero en el  diagrama me sale  que  el condensador es  electrolititico pero en  el  montaje parese ser  de ceramico  por  cual de los  dos me voy   es  un   condensador de 1uf grasias


----------



## zopilote

markitosb dijo:


> hola  aver  si me pueden ayudar  estoy haciendo un  inversor de 500 watts pero en el  diagrama me sale  que  el condensador es  electrolititico pero en  el  montaje parese ser  de ceramico  por  cual de los  dos me voy   es  un   condensador de 1uf grasias


 Cuando el valor del condensador menor de 2.2uf  interesa mucho cual es el voltaje de trabajo.
En tu caso sea uno electrolitico o ceramico no tiene relevancia, siempre en cuanto el electrolitico
lo coloques correctamente polarizado.
El diseño del inversor no lo implemente asi que no te puedo decir mucho de el, pero si lo nesecitas para 500W, el transformador va a ser grande y usa por lo menos tres mosfet por rama, en total seis.  He visto que los que venden de 500W solo tienen 300W reales, solo los que presumen 1000W traen un trafo de 500W.


----------



## DANDY

*markitosb *ese condensador es de polyester metalico, aqui en Perú puedes encontrar facilmente de polyester a 100v pero son ligeramente mas grandes,funcionan igual


----------



## markitosb

grasias por la  respuesta

aver  si esto apoya


----------



## Vector Prime

hola tecnideso disculpa pero me parece q el lado cobre esta mal , habria que espejearlo y recien ahi estaria bien no ?  gracias .


----------



## markitosb

puedes usar  corel  draw  `para   haserlo al espejo

[  ahi esta el PBC  de 500 watts


----------



## plarenas

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Bueno voy a despejar todas las posibles dudas acerca de este curioso circuito.
> 
> Para empezar, debo decir que me sorprendió la facilidad del circuito. He realizado varias pruebas para averiguar la forma de onda del oscilador, la frecuencia, estabilidad, todo menos la prueba de carga ya que no dispongo de un transformador adecuado  en potencia para tal fin.
> 
> El oscilador es puro y simple, onda cuadrada. Les dejo una imagen de la forma de onda obtenida:
> 
> La frecuencia, que es lo que el amigo preguntaba, me ha sorprendido gratamente, 50 Hz exactos, que varian aproximadamente un 5% dependiendo de la alimentación. Para obtener 50 hz hay que alimentar con 12,8 V. Mas o menos la varían. Es un resultado mas que aceptable.
> 
> El transformador utilizado en la prueba es 12V -0 - 12V a 220V. 15W
> 
> Cuando me haga con un transformador adecuado colocaremos los transistores en su lugar y haremos una prueba de carga para ver el rendimiento y la curva de respuesta de carga.
> 
> El consumo en reposo es bastante adecuado, ya que he obtenido unos 0.5 A de consumo en reposo. Debo decir que los resistores de potencia, que son de 10 Ohm me sobrecalentaban mucho y aumentan el consumo de reposo, así que tras unas pruebas los he puesto de 47 Ohm./10W.  El circuito funciona perfectamente y consume mucho menos corriente en reposo.
> En la imagen nos aproxima el consumo de una lámpara de 14 W de bajo consumo conectada a la salida del transformador.
> 
> El circuito lo tenemos aquí, está hecho en modo prueba total pero sirve para la prueba:
> 
> Y la pbc. aquí esta, también un poco cableada a lo bruto, pero es lo que hay.



tecnicdeso,
gracias por el aporte,   hice el inversor pero en reposo me consume 48W, voy a probar aumentando el valor de las resistencias como mencionas , me llama la atencion reemplazar los 2n3055 por unos mosfet de potencia, crees que trabaje bien ?


----------



## willastro

markitosb dijo:


> grasias por la  respuesta
> 
> aver  si esto apoya



Probaste este inversor ????    o alguien lo a probado????


----------



## plarenas

willastro dijo:


> Probaste este inversor ????    o alguien lo a probado????



willastro,

como comentaba yo lo hice lo tengo funcionando   de hecho lo tengo conectado en caso de corte de luz funciona como emergencia, pero el consumo en reposo lo encuentro alto, y mi idea es cambiar los transistores de potencia bipolares por mosfet


----------



## willastro

plarenas dijo:


> willastro,
> 
> como comentaba yo lo hice lo tengo funcionando   de hecho lo tengo conectado en caso de corte de luz funciona como emergencia, pero el consumo en reposo lo encuentro alto, y mi idea es cambiar los transistores de potencia bipolares por mosfet



Y lo tienes funcionando con los componentes de la lista ???  tal cual sale la pcb y los elementos de la lista ??


----------



## plarenas

willastro dijo:


> Y lo tienes funcionando con los componentes de la lista ???  tal cual sale la pcb y los elementos de la lista ??



si todo igual sin ningun cambio, los cambios los quiero hacer ahora.


----------



## danilo720

Señores, me interesa mucho este proyecto, se que la fuente es de 12 voltios pero me podrían decir de cuantos amperios es? muchas gracias


----------



## plarenas

danilo720 dijo:


> Señores, me interesa mucho este proyecto, se que la fuente es de 12 voltios pero me podrían decir de cuantos amperios es? muchas gracias



usa ley de ohm, I=P/V en este caso I=100/13.4, o sea a maxima potencia te consumiria 7.5 Amperes de una batería de 12v recuerda que las baterías a full carga tienen 13.4v


----------



## LGNK3

pero hablando de inversores con transformadores que son pesados y robustos, porque mejor no hacen inversores sin transformadores a puro mosfet, transistores y osciladores aparte que serian livianos, porque se trata que esos inversores sean de facil transportee!!!!!!!!puede ser para el auto uno de 12dc de entrada por 220v salida unos 300w, creo que son lo basico para empezar.. si tienen esquemas de inversores sin transformadores, seria bueno verlos y analizarlos para poder modificar y aprender.. estamos todos para aprender cosas nuevas e intesantes.


----------



## Fogonazo

LGNK3 dijo:


> pero hablando de inversores con transformadores que son pesados y robustos, porque mejor no hacen inversores sin transformadores a puro mosfet, transistores y osciladores aparte que serian livianos, porque se trata que esos inversores sean de facil transportee!!!!!!!!puede ser para el auto uno de 12dc de entrada por 220v salida unos 300w, creo que son lo basico para empezar.. si tienen esquemas de inversores sin transformadores, seria bueno verlos y analizarlos para poder modificar y aprender.. estamos todos para aprender cosas nuevas e intesantes.



Y sin un transformador de algún tipo, ¿ Como haces para elevar la tensión de 12V a los 120/220V que debe tener la salida del inversor ?


----------



## CARLITOS63

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este Foro y deseo el plano electrónico de un inverter con un Mosfet, es para alimentar un aireador para la pecera desde una bateíia de 12 V.
Saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te conviene mas uno de éste tipo :

https://100ciaencasa.blogspot.com.ar/2015/07/circuitos-utiles-11-inversor-12v-dc.html


----------



## guarod

Saludos mi gente del foro, abro *é*ste tema por que necesito ayuda, estoy *h*aciendo un inversor *s*encillo que encontr*é* *G*oogleando de 12 Vdc a 120 ac, estoy tratando de simularlo para ver si le puedo *h*acer unas mej*o*ras, pero estoy *h*aciendo algo malo, no *h*e podido *h*acerlo funcionar con el *M*ultisim, a*_*ver si me pueden ayudar se los agrade*z*co.. gra*c*ias


----------



## fausto1995

Compañero hubiera estado bien que nos dieras el Link de donde sacaste el circuito usualmente viene una explicasion por si no conocemos la topologia pero aun asi sabemos algo de electronica que tal vez nos permita ayudarte, gracias a la url que aparece en tu imagen y buscando un poco en el blog el link para otro que le interese es el siguiente: inversor.

En el enlace explican que el funcionamiento depende en gran medida de las diferencias innatas que existen entre Q1 y Q2, no creo que el simulador incluya estas diferencias innatas, por ello solo para hacer la prueba te recomiendo que para efectos de simularlo nada mas selecciones Q1 de una referencia distina a Q2 y haz la prueba. Como no tengo instalado Multisim no puedo ver tu archivo por ello te pregunto, estableciste condiciones iniciales en tu circuito? si no es asi, debido a que funciona como un oscilador conviene que los definas, la manera mas sencilla es estableciendo todos los potenciales iniciales en 0V, (ya le buscas a Multisim como hacerlo).

Prueba y nos comentas.

Nota: Para muchas personas no es importante pero en general cuando escribimos algo que es publico te aconsejo que pongas cuidado a la ortografia pues hay algunos errores que cometes son muy feos, ejemplo: asiendo (haciendo), no e podido (no he podido), haver  (a ver) y agradesco (agradezco).


----------

